# Cunnilingus



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

roba forte stanotte, non fate leggere ai bambini.

Ho letto di là, nel forum in un 3d Coppia aperta, che alcuni ometti si spacciano per laureati del cunnilungus.


























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:







Nella mia onorevole carriera di donna di facili costumi nonchè gran sacerdotessa dello sbattimento di ciglia....beh...

Trovo parecchio invornitismo dilettantesco nella pratica.
Sui 385630934586 uomini con cui sono andata, quelli che si salvano si contano sulle dita di una mano.

Quindi voi mentite.

*Pivelli*

:bleble:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

Tieni corsi? 
Mi iscriverei volentieri. Mi piace imparare sempre nuove cose :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

io ho scritto che mi piace, mica che sono un maestro.
però possiamo provare ad arrivare alla seconda mano:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

A me il cunnilingus è sempre piaciuto, come penso alla maggior parte degli ometti.
Ho avuto pure io dei momenti di "incertezza", come una volta nella quale la ragazza in questione aveva un sapore orribile! Non so per quale motivo (non era mestruata!) ma fatto resta che mi sono dedicato immediatamente ad altro.
Con mia moglie..... beh, con lei tutto è sempre un discorso a parte. Tanto per dirne una: guai toccarle il clitoride sia manualmente che oralmente: troppo sensibile, le da fastidio! 
Un vero peccato.
Ha sempre avuto un gusto meraviglioso, confermato da un piccolo aneddoto che già raccontai annifa. I primissimi tempi di frequentazione ci trovammo a litigare e rompere. Subito (ventenni) un mio amico si fece avanti, e si frequentarono per qualche tempo.
Io e lei ci si rimise insieme, e tempo dopo il mio amico (quasi un fratello ancora oggi), che all'epoca faceva il barman, mi disse con un sogghigno mooooolto esplicito "senti un po' questo cocktail, e dimmi se non ti evoca qualcosa"......
Minchia!!!! Identico!!!!!!
Tempo fa gli chiesi se poteva rifarmelo, ma mi disse che avrebbe dovuto prima rinfrescarsi la memoria......

Insomma, diciamo comunque che mia moglie, anche in questa pratica, mi ha un po' tarpato le ali, quindi ammetto di non essermi allenato molto in questi anni......


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel;bt657 ha detto:
			
		

> io ho scritto che mi piace, mica che sono un maestro.
> però possiamo provare ad arrivare *alla seconda mano*:mrgreen:


Ironeggi?:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt656 ha detto:
			
		

> Tieni corsi?
> Mi iscriverei volentieri. Mi piace imparare sempre nuove cose :mrgreen:


Non fare il seduttivo che non ci casco. _Tzè..._


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Comunque...vediamo se qualche donzella del club delle cattive ragazze dice la sua qui. Se mi smentiscono ok...ma se la pensano come me, vi sfido a scrivere un pezzo sull'arte del cunnilingus.
Così vediamo se davvero sapete di cosa parlate.
Pivelli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt660 ha detto:
			
		

> Non fare il seduttivo che non ci casco. _Tzè..._


Minchia, e per te quella sarebbe stata "seduttività"????
Ma che 'zzo di gente conosci?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt662 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia, e per te quella sarebbe stata "seduttività"????
> Ma che 'zzo di gente conosci?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Ma uffa!!!Visto che la leggenda narra che io sia una che ragiona in perizoma e autoreggenti era l'unica risposta che potevo darti, no?
E reggi il gioco!


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt659 ha detto:
			
		

> Ironeggi? :incazzato:


ma ASSOLUTAMENTE NO :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt663 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma uffa!!!Visto che la leggenda narra che io sia una che ragiona in perizoma e autoreggenti era l'unica risposta che potevo darti, no?
> E reggi il gioco!


leggenda?:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt661 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque...vediamo se qualche donzella del club delle cattive ragazze dice la sua qui. Se mi smentiscono ok...ma se la pensano come me, vi sfido a scrivere un pezzo sull'arte del cunnilingus.
> Così vediamo se davvero sapete di cosa parlate.
> Pivelli.


vediamo. ogni volta cerco di scrivere il quinto canto dell'inferno. è ispirante:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel;bt665 ha detto:
			
		

> leggenda?:mrgreen:


Si, leggenda!! Non posseggo perizomi e non uso autoreggenti!
Giuro sulle mie palline cinesi quindi è la verità!
Solo brasiliane e parigine.
E niente nero. O pizzi. E manco tacchi.
Solo fruste, latex...insomma cose così...


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel;bt664 ha detto:
			
		

> ma ASSOLUTAMENTE NO:mrgreen:


ah...ok...mi sembrava però...mrgreen


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt667 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, leggenda!! Non posseggo perizomi e non uso autoreggenti!
> Giuro sulle mie palline cinesi quindi è la verità!
> Solo brasiliane e parigine.
> E niente nero. O pizzi. E manco tacchi.
> *Solo fruste, latex...insomma cose così...*


vabbè bastava dire che sei una personcina semplice semplice:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Mi spiace non restare nel tono del gioco.

Però ho l'impressione che, in effetti, il cunnilingus -come del resto pure la stimolazione manuale- non sia semplicissima per i maschietti.
Diciamocelo: il nostro grillettino là è sensibile, troppo poco e ci si annoia, troppo e dà fastidio, un millimetro di là o di qua cambia.

Il pene lo trovo più semplice. Anche una non esperta o non portata qualcosa di buono lo combina.

Sinceramente? Non ho nelle mie corde il desiderio di provarci, ma ho sempre pensato che se mi trovassi io nella situazione di fare cunnilingus a una donna non so se farei un lavoro tanto migliore di tanti uomini.

Oltretutto, mentre gli ometti guardano e vanno fuori di testa, sentono lì e sono  mediamente a posto, l'erotismo femminile si basa molto più su sensazioni su tutto il corpo, le parole e i suoni, etc etc.
Ergo, quando uno è concentrato a leccare, deve essere mostruosamente bravo per non lasciare una sensazione di vuoto in tutto il resto.

Sì, anche io di uomini davvero bravi nel cunnilingus non ne ho trovati molti


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt670 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace non restare nel tono del gioco.
> 
> Però ho l'impressione che, in effetti, il cunnilingus -come del resto pure la stimolazione manuale- non sia semplicissima per i maschietti.
> Diciamocelo: il nostro grillettino là è sensibile, troppo poco e ci si annoia, troppo e dà fastidio, un millimetro di là o di qua cambia.
> ...


Ecco. CVD.


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt670 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace non restare nel tono del gioco.
> 
> Però ho l'impressione che, in effetti, il cunnilingus -come del resto pure la stimolazione manuale- non sia semplicissima per i maschietti.
> Diciamocelo: il nostro grillettino là è sensibile, troppo poco e ci si annoia, troppo e dà fastidio, un millimetro di là o di qua cambia.
> ...


ragazza mia, ma in tutto questo tu sei l' come un pezzo di ebano, seppur pregiato ma sempre legno, oppure fai qualcosa?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel;bt674 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazza mia, ma in tutto questo tu sei l' come un pezzo di ebano, seppur pregiato ma sempre legno, oppure fai qualcosa?


Hahahahahaha!!!
Capisco quello che intendi, e ti assicuro che "faccio la mia parte". 
Secondo me, resta comunque non semplicissimo sia spiegare e condurre sia mettere in pratica. 

Del resto anche un pompino fatto davvero bene richiede sensibilità, apertura all'altro, curiosità, passione. Lucidità e abbandono allo stesso tempo. Conoscenza e gusto.

Tutto il sesso, a mio modo di vedere, è una danza talmente bella che anche chi non ha mai ballato si diverte, ma che solo anni di attività portano al suo pieno splendore.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Anni di attività entusiasta, e il partner giusto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Io mentre vi leggo mi sto *soffocottando* un chupa chupa....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt677 ha detto:
			
		

> Io mentre vi leggo mi sto *soffocottando* un chupa chupa....:mrgreen:


E lui si sta sciogliendo di piacere... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt678 ha detto:
			
		

> E lui si sta sciogliendo di piacere... :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Mi alleno...adesso me ne compro 250 e appena sono nell'ufficio di manager mentre gli dico con aria suadente "Tu mi scopi il cervello..." succhio anche il chupa chupa...
 No lo faccio!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt679 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:
> Mi alleno...adesso me ne compro 250 e appena sono nell'ufficio di manager mentre gli dico con aria suadente "Tu mi scopi il cervello..." succhio anche il chupa chupa...
> No lo faccio!!!!!


Appunto, che non sia solo un proposito. DEVI 

......poi ci racconti.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt661 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque...vediamo se qualche donzella del club delle cattive ragazze dice la sua qui. Se mi smentiscono ok...ma se la pensano come me, vi sfido a scrivere un pezzo sull'arte del cunnilingus.
> Così vediamo se davvero sapete di cosa parlate.
> Pivelli.


Ma che smentire....non l'hai letti i miei post nel topic "coppia aperta"? :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt681 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che smentire....non l'hai letti i miei post nel topic "coppia aperta"? :unhappy:


Infatti...tutti bravi a dire "A me piace" facendo presupporre anche una certa pratica e invece...
*PIVELLI INVORNITI!

*


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt680 ha detto:
			
		

> *Appunto, che non sia solo un proposito. DEVI *
> 
> ......poi ci racconti.....:rotfl::rotfl:


ma...non so se ho il coraggio....devo vedere....mah...flap flap....sempre tanto timida....


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Marzo 2012)

hehehehehehehehe.........


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt683 ha detto:
			
		

> ma...non so se ho il coraggio....devo vedere....mah...flap flap....sempre tanto timida....


Non sei credibile! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt682 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti...tutti bravi a dire "A me piace" facendo presupporre anche una certa pratica e invece...
> *PIVELLI INVORNITI!
> 
> *


:up::condom::mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Ma una volta sia dalla parte del maschio, che dalla parte della femmina, non era "bravura" il saper capire cosa fare e quando fare? non era il saper fermarsi, cominciare ricominciare.. e magari farsi una risata quando sai che puoi farla? 
Mah! forse sarò io a non capirci nulla, o magari siamo tutti bravi sia a scrivere che parlare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2012)

Da sempre sostengo che il sesso non è un'arte
nemmeno il cunnilingus lo è
nemmeno il pompelmo, se è per questo

tutti siamo bravissimi a fare tutto quando ne abbiamo voglia


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2012)

Lo confesso... per anni mi sa che più che praticare un decente Cunnilingus la mia lingua era come se stesse su un cono gelato... andava a caso... oppure se preferite ad minchiam... Da pirla mi chiedevo poi perchè a lei tale pratica non la entusiasmava... Beata innocenza... o arroganza...

Ma poi come illuminato ho capito che forse ero io che non ci sapevo fare... va bene va bene lo confesso non l'ho capito... me lo hanno detto... me lo ha detto... non lei... 

Da bravo mi sono messo a documentarmi prima e a concentrarmi di più durante... o meglio ad "ascoltare" durante... e i risultati pare siano arrivati... però mi sa che qui sarà difficile passare l'esame... confido in un ripescaggio...

Ma la morale di tutto ciò è... voi donne... perchè semplicemente non ci aiutate a farlo come si deve...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt759 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo confesso... per anni mi sa che più che praticare un decente Cunnilingus la mia lingua era come se stesse su un cono gelato... andava a caso... oppure se preferite ad minchiam... Da pirla mi chiedevo poi perchè a lei tale pratica non la entusiasmava... Beata innocenza... o arroganza...
> 
> Ma poi come illuminato ho capito che forse ero io che non ci sapevo fare... va bene va bene lo confesso non l'ho capito... me lo hanno detto... me lo ha detto... non lei...
> 
> ...


Concordo. Noi donne non aiutiamo (io si. Faccio toc toc sulla testa del tipo con il dito indice  e tirandogliela su, sorridendo, dico -No no cucciolotto. Ora ti spiego _sul campo_ due cose-)

Ma a parte tutto, secondo me, visto che hai scritto che hai imparato ad ascoltare, cosa basilare perchè non a tutte piace alla stessa maniera, direi che sei promosso sulla carta. :mexican:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt765 ha detto:
			
		

> Concordo. Noi donne non aiutiamo (io si. Faccio toc toc sulla testa del tipo con il dito indice e tirandogliela su, sorridendo, dico -No no cucciolotto. Ora ti spiego _sul campo_ due cose-)
> 
> Ma a parte tutto, secondo me, visto che hai scritto che hai imparato ad ascoltare, cosa basilare perchè non a tutte piace alla stessa maniera, direi *che sei promosso sulla carta*. :mexican:


Non ne azzecco una... :incazzato:


Cattivik


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt765 ha detto:
			
		

> Concordo. Noi donne non aiutiamo (io si. Faccio toc toc sulla testa del tipo con il dito indice  e tirandogliela su, sorridendo, dico -No no cucciolotto. Ora ti spiego _sul campo_ due cose-)
> 
> Ma a parte tutto, secondo me, visto che hai scritto che hai imparato ad ascoltare, cosa basilare perchè non a tutte piace alla stessa maniera, direi che sei promosso sulla carta. :mexican:


Quando te pare ^_____^

Su questa cosa mi sento di dire....ma fare sorprese ^__^

Arrivo a casa sua in anticipo, stava cucinando, mi sento tanto Jack Nicholson in Il Postino suona sempre due volte che finiamo con lei sdraiata sul tavolo in mezzo al prezzemolo e alla melanzane....per agevolarmi in un certo discorso, lei, bella lei, porta le mani a scoprire cliti che ridono......................















peccato che con quelle cazzo di mani fino a pochi minuti prima ci ha tagliuzzato aglio e e cipolle...e io ce le ho proprio a portata di naso........ma posso interrompere qualcosa che io ho voluto iniziare ? ovviamente no.......e in quel frangente ho fatto l'unica cosa che un Tubarao puà fare......mi sono alzato sui pedali come Coppi sul Pordoi......^____^


----------



## Cattivik (13 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1057 ha detto:
			
		

> Quando te pare ^_____^
> 
> Su questa cosa mi sento di dire....ma fare sorprese ^__^
> 
> ...


Un cunnilingus ortolana al tavolo 2...  

Il quattro stagioni a che tavolo? 

Il caZzone al 2 si vede che quello non ci sa fare... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1057 ha detto:
			
		

> Quando te pare ^_____^
> 
> Su questa cosa mi sento di dire....ma fare sorprese ^__^
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
(bentornato!!!!Ma dov'eri finito? A cercare Cliti bisognosi?)


----------

